# Forbidden Planet C-57d Spaceship



## MARK KG (Aug 6, 2004)

IS IT STILL POSSIBLE TO GET THIS MODEL KIT, WHICH WAS MADE BY POLAR LIGHTS, I'VE TRIED EVERYWHERE AND NOBODY HAS IT IN STOCK AND IT IS A DISCONTINUED LINE

THANKS :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I haven't seen this kit for quite some time....some of the online hobby shops might have one...maybe someone can find you one from this board....

MMM


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

The only place I have seen it still available is Great Models:

http://www.greatmodels.com/

HTH,

James


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

There are still lots of them out there. I see them in shops all the time.


----------



## from_beyond (Nov 9, 2001)

Try eBay.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

There is one on the shelf at Hobbytown USA in Sterling VA. Here is the link to their store.

http://www.hobbytown.com/zcl/detail.html?zcl_info_id=147

Give them a shout and see if they'll send it. If not, I could stop by and ship it to you if they hold it for you. I need to go there for paint anyhow. Let me know if I can help ya out.

Jack


----------

